

Helping with SEO - jplahn

My sister owns a photography business and she&#x27;s looking at SEO as a solution to bringing in more business. She&#x27;s a fantastic photographer deserving every bit of business she has brought in so far, but she thinks that SEO could ramp her business up from a solely word of mouth business to people finding her &quot;organically&quot; on web searches.<p>The problem is that the guy she has communicated with is going to charge $9k over the year, though he has the &quot;results&quot; to prove he&#x27;s worth it. Does anybody know any resources or trips for somebody with limited time (aka me) to hack the system and help her improve her SEO without paying such exorbitant fees?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.simplygreenphotos.com&#x2F;
======
alexandruvita
Check-out this "moster" post on SEO for photographers:
[http://www.foregroundweb.com/blog/seo-guide-for-
photographer...](http://www.foregroundweb.com/blog/seo-guide-for-
photographers/)

Hope it helps.

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/)

